# question



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

what are the recomdations or whatever for the nitrates and nitrites for cichlids. i have a lake malwai kenyi cichlid.

Thanks
Amy


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

nitrites and ammonia = ZERO
nitrate, try and keep it below 30 ppm


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah what he said


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

Awesome!
thanks guys!

Amy


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

what about hardness of the water? do cichlids like it hard? and how about the total alkalinity??

thanks people!
Aims


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

if you live in madison you probably already know the water is EXTREMELY hard. sorry thats all i can say, I don't know what the water hardness is supposed to be at ideally for a cichlid tank. I dont adjust the pH so my tank is slightly alkaline due to that hard water.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd use whatever the tapwater comes out as, as that's what the fish was probably living in since it entered the LFS. Hardness and ph are two parameters I personally do not worry about; whatever the tap is, that's what its been living in and unless they're a difficult-to-breed specie (which they arent), don't worry about it.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Just make sure that your nitrites and amonia stay at 0 or very low and you will do fine. most cichlids are not picky about the water they live in.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i would say 3-10


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Water hardness and pH can be very important for some species of fish. Most South Americans do best in soft, acidic water. African cichlids preferences depend on where they are from in Africa.

Lake Malawai Kenyis prefer ph in the 7.8 - 8.5 range and total water hardness in the 10 - 20 dH. You can buy water buffers which will keep your water in the right range without pH shock. Test your water first, tank and tap, and see how much adjusting you need to make. If you must adjust it greatly, do so slowly over time gradually move the water params each time you do a water change.

Although some before me have said that whatever they are living in is okay, and your fish will live outside of the suggested ranges, the fish will live a healthier, happier, and longer life if you keep it in the proper conditions.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

gourami-master said:


> i would say 3-10


 shut up, you are just saying random numbers. do you have any idea what you are talking about ?


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Paul said:


> gourami-master said:
> 
> 
> > i would say 3-10
> ...


----------

